# [MOD] Crysis Ultimate Wars



## UltimateWars (15. Januar 2016)

*Crysis Ultimate Wars ist eine Mod basierend auf Crysis Wars.
Die Mod erlaubt es euch auch nach der Abschaltung von Gamespy online zu spielen.
Desweiteren wurden neue Features wie Capture the Flag, Zombiehunt, die aus Crysis 1 bekannten Wall- und Circlejumps und ein Skinsystem für die Waffen hinzugefügt.
Ein weiteres Ziel war es das Gameplay zu verbessern. Dazu wurden die Bewegungen der Spieler überarbeitet und ein neues Schadensmodel erstellt.
Um das Spielgefühl noch komfortabler zu machen, wurde zusätzlich das Anti-Cheat verbessert und ein Grundleges Interface für Serverhoster integriert.






 Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=7pyLoQ947uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Für weitere Informationen und um die Mod zu downloaden besuche: http://crysisultimatewars.com/*​


----------

